# Veho undeliverables



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

For those of you driving for Veho, how often do you get undeliverable packages. And do they have to be returned immediately or can I take my time with other apps on my way back to the warehouse?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ted L. said:


> For those of you driving for Veho, how often do you get undeliverable packages. And do they have to be returned immediately or can I take my time with other apps on my way back to the warehouse?


I only do rescues for the idiots that don't know how to deliver. I refuse to do any regular routes. Never have and never will.


----------

